# What ammo works best in your XDm 9??



## azranger1

Just got a new XDm 9mm in solid black after researching this for several months. I just wanted to ask other owners what ammo works best for them and I can start out by trying that ammo. 
Range ammo and SD/HD ammo?? 
Would I be correct in saying that if other XDm 9mm owners have had good success with a certain ammo--that I should have the same success? Are the tolerances close enough to warrant a statement like that?


----------



## RightTurnClyde

I've never shot one, but if it's anything like the regular XD's, I imagine it will handle any factory ammo you feed it just fine.


----------



## chathcock

my experience has been that the gun is not picky about ammo. 
blazer and winchester FMJ have worked fine for me.
happy hunting


----------



## tom777

I've shot CCI, Federal American Eagle, WWB & PMC through my XDM-9 with 0 problems.


----------



## Todd

RightTurnClyde said:


> I've never shot one, but if it's anything like the regular XD's, I imagine it will handle any factory ammo you feed it just fine.


Same here. Both of my previous XD's would eat any brand of ammo I fed it.


----------



## VAMarine

So far it's eaten everything I've thrown at it.

Winchester white box FMJ
CCI Blazer Brass FMJ
Fed. American Eagle FMJ.
Fed HydraShok 135
Fed. HST 124+P
Speer Gold Dot 147
Winchester SXT 147
Remington Golden Saber 147

Even some old cruddy reloaded stuff a buddy gave me and some old stock Master Cartridge 115gr JHP that I got a super deal on.

Over 1K rounds of the above mentioned ammo and not on failure of any sort.


----------



## sbwhite60

I've put 2K rounds of WWB through my XDM9 with no problems at all. The only issue I have ever had was with the new Winchester SXT Training rounds. 1 misfeed out of a single 50 round box.


----------

